# Buying from Apple Store



## PowerPC (Jan 23, 2006)

I live in Europe and I would like to buy some products from the Apple Store, but I understand it's not possible:

"If you would like to purchase Apple products from outside the US, please see our international store directory to find out if your country is served by an online Apple Store".

If I want to pay by credit card, only those issued by banks from the United States are accepted, assuming that I want to pay from Europe and deliver the package to a certain address in the United States. So, my european credit card is useless.

However, I can see that Cashier's Checks, Money Orders and Wire Transfers are ok.

I am wondering if I can use these as an option of payment and have the products delivered to an address in the USA? I have a friend there and he's returning home in April so he could bring me the stuff (as he doesn't have a credit card issued by a bank from USA, so he cannot pay there for me)?

If you're asking why I don't want to buy from a local dealer it is because the difference is 600 EUR (approx. 700 USD), so it's really huge to me. I am going to be sucked up by a credit anyway, I just don't want to be ripped off twice.

Any help with the info on money payment through a bank of Europe with delivery to an address from USA?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 23, 2006)

Where in Europe do you live? Most countries have an Apple Store online for that country. Just check out http://www.apple.com/euro/store/


----------



## PowerPC (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, there's no Apple Store in my country (Romania).


----------



## Gig' (Jan 23, 2006)

how about looking for the closest country to where you live and see if you can arrange using an adress there to collect the delivery ?

On the price aspect anywhere outside US expect to pay more. I live in Switzerland and used to compare prices in UK and Europe vs US used to be in-line here but no longer the case unfortunately


----------



## Shookster (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a similar problem. I live in the US (temporarily) but I can't order anything from Apple's site because I have a UK billing address. I have to go to the physical Apple store BUT they can't give me a student discount on software. They suggested I should try online...

This is an annoying problem. You may be able to order by phone though - it's something that never occurred to me to try. The international call will be expensive but much much less than the money you'd pay by buying it in your own country.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 24, 2006)

PowerPC:  There's a few US retailers, who are Apple Certified Resellers, that will ship internationally.  One is PowerMax and another is CDW.

Shookster, what Apple Store is refusing the edu discount?  I've never had a problem with mine before (software, hardware, or iPods).  If you're in front of them and have a valid ID from an eligible school, they should give you the discount on any Apple Software without question.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 24, 2006)

It's the Apple store in Century City (LA), the nearest one to me. For some reason, they'll give me a discount on hardware but not on software.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 25, 2006)

Are your trying to buy Apple software or 3rd party?


----------



## Shookster (Jan 25, 2006)

Apple software. I bought FCP Studio and Shake. I paid $1300 for FCP and a friend of mine ordered it online for just under $800. I could have asked him to order it for me but I was told in the shop that Apple did not offer student discounts on software at all. When I went in with him a few months later, I discovered that this had changed to: Apple does not offer student discounts on software purchased in their stores. I mentioned that to the salesman and he said that they'd made a mistake. One that cost me $500 extra and god knows how much extra for Shake.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 25, 2006)

That's weird.  The Cincinnati, OH store was the one I bought iWork at and they gave me the discount (on a non-local college ID at that), also a discount on an iPod Video and Nano I bought at the same time.  I was going to buy Aperture ($249 edu, $499 normal), but my credit card had took a big hit during the x-mass season already and I really didn't "have to have it".  The only reason I even considered it was the EDU price they quoted me.

It might be different at each store or in each region.  Doesn't make a lot of sense (other than for what's wrote at the end of this post) if it is, but I've seen weirder things in retail than that before.  You might want to call the store and ask to speak with the manager...it could be that associate was new or just didn't know what the heck he/she was talking about.

One other possibility has to do with the disclaimer that appears on the website when you select the school you're affiliated with.  It says: 





> **The above purchases can be made either online or through your Authorized Campus Reseller.


The Cincinnati Store I visit is the only Apple Store in the area (Cincinnati Metro) and is also located in the middle of some major colleges (UC, Xavier, Miami of OH, Northern KY Univ, Thomas More) and quite a few minor ones (technical colleges, community colleges, etc.).  They might actually be an authorized reseller for one or more of those campuses.  Doesn't make sense to put one on each campus when you think about it...the majority are easily within a 10 min drive (UC and X are 5 minutes), with Miami being within 20 to 25 minutes away.  That might explain why the Cincy one gives the discount and other stores don't.


----------

